# Shelf Cloud - 18 Julho 2006 - Carcavelos



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 00:55)

À medida que fôr encontrando os fenómenos mais interessantes no meu arquivo vou colocando aqui.

Esta é para mim a melhor shelf cloud que já pude observar directamente (e sentir) nos últimos anos. Tenho outros registos mas são mais antigos e não estão digitalizados ainda.

Observação que durou 10 minutos desde o avistamento às 10:50.
Vento local de leste à superfície gerado pela própria circulação da célula, numa situação sinóptica com dois núcleos depressionários:






vento de sul ao nível de 850 hPa





Nuvem arco paralela à costa com extensão calculada à vista em cerca de 10Km, orientação ESE-ONO, deslocamento para NNE:































Nesta altura o aspecto era deveras inquietante, no entanto não consegui distinguir indícios de funnel clouds ou rotação. A nuvem avançava como a frente de uma onda a rebentar.













Apesar do aspecto nada daqueles detalhes na base me pareceram relacionados com fenómenos de rotação:









Até à altura em que a frente de rajadas atingiu terra (só pude tirar esta foto e saltei para dentro), não observei no entanto nenhuma formação com rotação típica de tornado ou _dust devil_.





Durou poucos segundos e logo a seguir pude sair e continuar a acompanhar a aproximação da célula e a passagem do bordo posterior da nuvem arco:





























só quando o bordo da nuvem passou na vertical local é que principiou a precipitação:













Alguns trovões surdos foram ouvidos durante a aproximação mas nada de especial quanto a actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2015 às 10:45)

Espectacular! 

Há tempos andei na internet à procura de registos deste fenómeno, pois eu tinha apenas 10 anos e lembro-me perfeitamente de estar na Costa da Caparica a fazer um dia de praia com o meu ATL e de repente fica uma escuridão e lembro de comentar com alguém que o céu estava com "montanhas". De repente levantou-se uma ventania e começou a chover torrencialmente, ninguém aguentava levar com aquela areia toda levantada no corpo. Foi um dia de praia perdido, mas meteorologicamente brutal 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2015 às 12:44)

Esse _baú_ de registos que tens por aí deve ser bem valioso!!
Continua a brindar a malta com estes registos espectaculares!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2015 às 14:17)

Excelentes. Havia registos disso no fórum pois como era Verão havia muita gente na Praia, quer na linha quer na costa. Entretanto parte já se perdeu:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvem-arcus-em-carcavelos-18-julho-2006.1114/

Mas as tuas fotos são muito mais interessantes, mostram a parte mais agressiva.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2015 às 16:57)

Belíssimo!!! 

Já por aqui há alguns registos destes no fórum, até dessa mesma formação, como referiu o Vince, mas tão detalhado como o teu ainda não tinha visto!
Essa casa onde moras cá para mim foi estrategicamente escolhida! 

Tomei a liberdade de utilizando as tuas 3 primeiras fotos fazer uma panorâmica com a nuvem! (se não o quiseres retiro de imediato  )

Aqui fica o resultado!







Abraço e obrigado, uma vez mais, por partilhares aqui com a malta coisas tão boas e que nos fazem vibrar de verdade!!!


(e da neve de 29/01/2006 aí pela capital, não se arranja nada!  )


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 19:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Espectacular!
> 
> Há tempos andei na internet à procura de registos deste fenómeno, pois eu tinha apenas 10 anos e lembro-me perfeitamente de estar na Costa da Caparica a fazer um dia de praia com o meu ATL e de repente fica uma escuridão e lembro de comentar com alguém que o céu estava com "montanhas". De repente levantou-se uma ventania e começou a chover torrencialmente, ninguém aguentava levar com aquela areia toda levantada no corpo. Foi um dia de praia perdido, mas meteorologicamente brutal
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!



obrigado e que boa descrição!



Vince disse:


> Excelentes. Havia registos disso no fórum pois como era Verão havia muita gente na Praia, quer na linha quer na costa. Entretanto parte já se perdeu:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/nuvem-arcus-em-carcavelos-18-julho-2006.1114/
> 
> Mas as tuas fotos são muito mais interessantes, mostram a parte mais agressiva.



Obrigado! Excelente ter havido mais testemunhos aqui no fórum, devia ter procurado antes de abrir o tópico, vou passar a fazer isso com mais cuidado!
Não supunha sequer que a nuvem e a frente de rajadas tivesse chegado à Costa da Caparica, portanto a minha estimativa da sua extensão pecava por defeito, provavelmente teria o dobro, cerca de 20 Km, efeito da perspectiva.



actioman disse:


> Essa casa onde moras cá para mim foi estrategicamente escolhida!
> 
> Tomei a liberdade de utilizando as tuas 3 primeiras fotos fazer uma panorâmica com a nuvem!



 ficou espectacular! Obrigado pelo teu trabalho, já tinha pensado que as fotos pudessem juntar-se, assim tem-se até a percepção da célula que desencadeou esta formação. E agradeço a lembrança de pores o pseudónimo, sempre que quiserem aproveitar as minhas fotos, estão à vontade! 

É verdade, a casa foi mesmo escolhida pela situação!


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 19:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Esse _baú_ de registos que tens por aí deve ser bem valioso!!
> Continua a brindar a malta com estes registos espectaculares!



Tenho registos fotográficos locais exaustivos desde os anos 70, para dizer a verdade nem eu sei bem tudo o que tenho (o arquivo total tem quase dois milhões de fotos e vídeos). Também vídeos desde o final da década de 80. Até ao advento da fotografia digital, 2001 talvez, fazia principalmente em diapositivo Agfachrome, e Velvia (o lendário...). A digitalização dessa parte do arquivo é tarefa que ainda não começou. A foto digital de melhor qualidade só comecei mesmo em 2004 com a célebre Canon 300D.


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Jan 2015 às 19:48)

Excelente. Brutais fotografias, venham mais álbuns como este.


----------



## João Pedro (11 Fev 2015 às 19:51)

Fotos espetaculares Ricardo!   Que medo! 

E belo panorama actioman!


----------



## Vitor TT (12 Fev 2015 às 00:43)

Bem que brutalidade,
no entanto isso faz-me lembrar uma situação quase semelhante que eu vi, não consigo precisar, mas julgo que possa ter sido entre 1973 e 1978 talvez não mais, ainda era puto,
estava no verão, calor, e eu da janela, quando ainda podia ver Lisboa do aeroporto até ao Monsanto e a Arrábida ao fundo, começa este horizonte a ficar negro, todo ele, e começa a dirigir-se para norte, em direcção a Lisboa e por fim chega a aqui a casa, um vendaval descomunal com poeiras imensas ao ponto de se deixar de ver, as imagens que tenho estão apenas na minha memória, evento unico até hoje.


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Fev 2015 às 01:29)

Fotos incríveis! 


Assim à primeira diria logo que isto foi nos States. Obrigado pela partilha StormRic!


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mai 2018 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> À medida que fôr encontrando os fenómenos mais interessantes no meu arquivo vou colocando aqui.
> 
> Esta é para mim a melhor shelf cloud que já pude observar directamente (e sentir) nos últimos anos. Tenho outros registos mas são mais antigos e não estão digitalizados ainda.
> 
> ...


Por que é que só vi isto agora? Que brutal!! Parabéns pelas fotos espetaculares!


----------

